# please someone help make sense



## Tullytara (Dec 26, 2011)

ok It hit me ast night i am never going to repair whats been done and he is more then happy to walk away from his two children, so much so he spent last night with another single woman and her two children as opposed to being with his own, 
I was under the impression he was going to fix some accountants pc, which is why i did nt stand firm and go out with my friends, so i even had the kids back early, so he could go do this "job" and earn some money since he put us in the crapper in that area too.

turns out he spent the night with someone he only met friday on facebook, angry doesnt begin to explain how i felt, sick to my stomach. why do i stilll care for someone who is constantly ripping me apart? 

How do i handle this for my childrens sake? they are 2 and 9 both special needs not sure i can go on like this need advice please


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Look at the 180 in my signature block. This is how you need to interact (or not interact) with him.

Go see an attorney next week to get a divorce started. 

If you have joint bank accounts with him, withdraw 1/2 to 3/4 of the money and deposit it into accounts in your name only. The reason I say more than 1/2 is to take care of your children. Just keep very good records for the courts.

File for divorce, ask him to leave. In most states you cannot throw him out.. only a court order can force him out). But you can ask him to leave and see if he will.

If your state is a fault state... make sure you have proof of his adultery.

How do you know who he spent the night with?


----------



## Tullytara (Dec 26, 2011)

i had to ring him as our youngest has epilepsy and had abig seizure i was concerned as my 9 yr would need to have gone to his grannys should i have had to call for an ambulance, which we normaly do, me thinking like a concerned mom thought he was back down the rd at 11 30 last night turns out he was still at her house and wasnt coming home and had no intention of leaving regardless of our sons condition


----------

